# Canon 24-70 f2.8 II vs 18-55



## duydaniel (Sep 9, 2013)

8)

Very interesting
http://kenrockwell.com/canon/comparisons/sl1-vs-5d-mk-iii/index.htm


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 9, 2013)

Yawn.


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yawn.



I checked out your flickr Dr John Brain, awesome pictures!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks...have you checked out Ken Rockwell's pictures?


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks...have you checked out Ken Rockwell's pictures?



Composition wise, 50% of his pics are good.
All of his pics are over saturated imo. But people have different taste on color.

His most recent comparison 24-70 vs 18-55 is the most shocking review I ever seen from him.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 9, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> His most recent comparison 24-70 vs 18-55 is the most shocked review I ever seen from him.



The yawn from me was because I found it unsurprising. If I shot the same scene with my PowerShot S100, it wouldn't look that much different (but I'd have to add even more sharpening, just to 'create the same texture'). 

Some people (but certainly not all) are aware that the EF-S 18-55 IS kit lenses are actually pretty good...when you stop them down to f/8. When you're shooting in bright light, sensor size isn't the differentiator it becomes when the scene is not as well lit.

"_Sure, I can force differences under unreasonable circumstances for the sake of spicing up my reviews, but for actual shooting, it doesn't matter what camera you use._" Because it's an 'unreasonable circumstance' to shoot with a lens wide open, or indoors with ambient lighting. Who would ever do such things?

Why am I even discussing this? Apologies for wasting everyone's time. If this BS helped you, please click the link to support my family.


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Why am I even discussing this? Apologies for wasting everyone's time. If this BS helped you, please click the link to support my family.



Please don't get me wrong, I just sharing some info I found interesting.
Of course whether something is useful/useless depend on target readers.

I love landscape so it is interesting to me. Professional shooters ofc wouldn't trade the 2.8 for 5.6 lens


----------



## polarhannes (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd like to mention http://www.howmuchblur.com at this point. While I found the site quite useful, the very last sentence on the bottom of that website made me laugh really loud


----------



## alexturton (Sep 9, 2013)

surely @ f8 centre crop most cameras are going to be the same. the differences are shown when pushing the camera to the iso limits.... or creating shallow dof @ wider angles which crop sensor cannot achieve like FF can


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 9, 2013)

alexturton said:


> surely @ f8 centre crop most cameras are going to be the same. the differences are shown when pushing the camera to the iso limits.... or creating shallow dof @ wider angles which crop sensor cannot achieve like FF can



Yes but speaking from a landscape photography stand point, 
it is quite surprisingly to know you probably don't need the fastest lens for landscape.
Seeing the closeness between the 2 lenses.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2013)

And this is why all wedding shooters use f8 indoors.... In a poorly lit venue... With moving people...


----------



## m (Sep 9, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> Yes but speaking from a landscape photography stand point,



... weather sealing and toughness are important.


----------



## terminatahx (Sep 10, 2013)

I like many of KenRockwell's posting/reviews, but this one is clearly one of the worst he's written. But coming from a guy with a website my 6 year old would design, suggests that he's not a big fan on upgrades and improvements......at all: In his world, all websites are the same too!


Comparing two lenses in very controlled an vanilla conditions is ridiculous. Similar results could have been obtained adding an iphone and S4.


----------



## MLfan3 (Sep 10, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> 8)
> 
> Very interesting
> http://kenrockwell.com/canon/comparisons/sl1-vs-5d-mk-iii/index.htm



this is ridiculous , the 24-70MK2 is the best zoom in any mount and the 18-55IS is the worst zoom Canon ever made.
he just wants to shock people to invite more clicks to his site.


----------

